
Does God Control the Weather? - cbsks
http://www.theweatherprediction.com/issues/3/
======
cbsks
In addition to this silly page, this website has a bunch of really cool
technical details on weather prediction! I know nothing about weather
forecasting, but I've enjoyed reading some random articles on it.

Here's an interesting one about how the timing of front affects the forecast:
[http://www.theweatherprediction.com/habyhints2/424/](http://www.theweatherprediction.com/habyhints2/424/)

Here's another one about forecasting ice on roads:
[http://www.theweatherprediction.com/habyhints/7/](http://www.theweatherprediction.com/habyhints/7/)

Websites like this remind me why the Internet is great.

------
merciBien
That depends on what you mean by God, and what you mean by control. If
something controls the weather, perhaps a combo of Physics, Geography and
random chance, could that be a god worthy of respect and study?

I think we can agree on what we mean by weather, but I’m not certain of that
either.

~~~
pmdulaney
"If something controls the weather, perhaps a combo of Physics, Geography and
random chance, could that be a god worthy of respect and study?"

Well, no -- not if that's the _only_ thing He does.

------
pmdulaney
"There is not a square inch in the whole domain of our human existence over
which Christ, who is Sovereign over all, does not cry: 'Mine!'"

\- Abraham Kuyper, at the dedication of the Free University of Amsterdam,
1880.

